# Yay for Blue Spiders!



## Beardo (Sep 30, 2005)

female Green Bottle Blue:











A. versicolor sling:


----------



## shogun804 (Sep 30, 2005)

they sure look green to me ;P all jokes aside very nice T's.


----------



## GOD (Oct 10, 2005)

blue spiders... that one looks more green then blue... now heres blue. :drool:


----------



## fyrburn (Oct 10, 2005)

you know I've seen similar pictures to that versi and always wondered "what T is that?" now you confirmed it for me, I'll be off to high heavens finding a sling versi. truly awesome spiders, and younger ones look really great, being all blue/green and furry.

P.S. God - what the heck is that, and if it's rare, how many times do I need to sleep with you to get it?


----------



## Sobrino (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow! I find all of these pics great. Now I'm wanting more T's! Thnx!


----------



## The Juice (Oct 10, 2005)

This is one of my Blue T's


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 10, 2005)

fyrburn said:
			
		

> P.S. God - what the heck is that, and if it's rare, how many times do I need to sleep with you to get it?


It looks like a very brightly lit Cobalt Blue.  Too bad they're obligate burrowers.


----------



## SilentMercury (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are my blue-ish specimens.


----------



## Sasa (Oct 11, 2005)

fyrburn said:
			
		

> P.S. God - what the heck is that, and if it's rare, how many times do I need to sleep with you to get it?


Haplopelma lividum, not rare or even expencive...
I bought just last summer 4 adult females for 25$ each.  


*SilentMercury*: Nice P.metallica


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

A very blue Avicularia Metallica (Mature Male)


----------



## aaronrefalo (Oct 11, 2005)

GOD said:
			
		

> blue spiders... that one looks more green then blue... now heres blue. :drool:


This seems a bit bright to me...isnt there excess flash on it?

Aaron


----------



## fyrburn (Oct 11, 2005)

Sasa said:
			
		

> Haplopelma lividum, not rare or even expencive...
> I bought just last summer 4 adult females for 25$ each.
> 
> 
> *SilentMercury*: Nice P.metallica


Damn you Americans! Not quite as many dealers in the UK as I would have hoped


----------



## Tescos (Oct 11, 2005)

fyrburn said:
			
		

> Damn you Americans! Not quite as many dealers in the UK as I would have hoped


So look in the rest of Europe.


----------



## Sasa (Oct 12, 2005)

fyrburn said:
			
		

> Damn you Americans! Not quite as many dealers in the UK as I would have hoped


Americans? Where? I´m from Finland, way, WAY north of Europe. You know? Where Santa lives...   
That deal I got from Germany. And many more nice ones. I just ordered 6 adult female blondis, 40€ (48$, 27£) each...


----------

